# Crazy Guppy



## GalGuppy (May 4, 2012)

I've noticed one of my favorite guppies, Skye was doing this weird thing. He sort of turns his body and shakes & swims infront of another fish. Like he was doing it to one of the pregnant females. I was wondering what my little buddy is up to. *J/D*


----------



## oneye (Mar 25, 2012)

Hes showing off he wants to breed with her


----------



## l3utterfly (May 16, 2012)

I have 2 male guppies that have been doing that and now we have babies.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just displaying, my snakeskin thinks he's a ladies man.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a 55g. with oh 50 or so crazy male Guppies, so I put a couple females in from time to time to keep it interesting!


----------

